# Puppy is allergic to Puppy Chow



## law0792 (Jul 24, 2013)

Has anyone dealt with their puppy/dog being allergic to their food? She threw up a lot, so the vet put her on bland food. As we transitioned back to the puppy chow, she throws up again. She didn't throw up during the bland food diet. Opinions? The puppy is Jack Russel and 14 weeks old.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Lots and lots of dogs are allergic to certain foods, or formula. Puppy Chow isn't a very great food... you can go back to what the vet put her on since she seemed to be fine on it, or look for a better quality kibble. Try different limited ingredient foods. Are you positive it's an allergy, or maybe it's because she's not used to the new food.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Puppy Chow is junk. Maybe try slowly transitioning from the bland diet onto a higher quality dog food?


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

Could it be that the pup is eating too fast ?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm assuming 'puppy chow' means Purnia?
If so, it's not a good food. Switch to something better. Take a look at dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't know if this will help:
There are two types of 'throwing up':
1. Regurgitate - very quick spewing up, usually with minimal control or warning
2. Vomit - Usually a little warning, some churning, and pup may even have some control "I gonna heave, I gonna heave. Lemme outside."

This is not 'scientific' and I don't think that Vets will differentiate between the two, unless you do... then the different symptoms may be diagnostic.

For example, if the puppy inhales the food, then quickly throws up... you probably only need to slow down the eating. Purina may taste good and the bland food just so so.... Otherwise, don't know.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Smart dog! Find a high quality, all life stages food


----------



## law0792 (Jul 24, 2013)

I started her on Taste of the Wild Praire Dog Puppy dog food. So far, so good. She has hacked a little but she hasn't vomited.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

law0792 said:


> I started her on Taste of the Wild Praire Dog Puppy dog food. So far, so good. She has hacked a little but she hasn't vomited.


You should try feeding her in a way that prevents inhaling the food all at once. They sell special bowls, you can use food dispensing toys or just throw the portion across the floor and let her spent a few minutes picking it all up.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

law0792 said:


> I started her on Taste of the Wild Praire Dog Puppy dog food. So far, so good. She has hacked a little but she hasn't vomited.


Taste of the wild is a great food, it's what I feed! You can also try feeding her kibble through a KONG, or a food puzzle/food ball. The food balls are great for dogs who eat too quickly, they have to push it around and the kibble will slowly fall out of small holes.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> You should try feeding her in a way that prevents inhaling the food all at once. They sell special bowls, you can use food dispensing toys or just throw the portion across the floor and let her spent a few minutes picking it all up.


Using her meal for training rewards would work as well. Plus extra bonding time!


----------

